# possible app for ps3 users?



## sruel3216 (Feb 9, 2012)

hello I would like to first off know if this is possible. I was wondering if it is possible to make an app that pairs to your ps3 and is used like a headset. this would be great for ps3 users that have no headset (like me, and want to talk mess in twisted metal lol). the app would simply turn your phone into a headset and allow you to communicate through your phone while online users voice is heard through the tv.

i have no dev experience so i was just throwing the idea out there.


----------

